# User Support > Forum Software Support >  problem uploading avatar

## Talbot Dale

Hi,
I tried to upload an image for my avatar. I received the message, "this is an invalid image". I had resized the file to 84kb and the file is a JPEG. 

I tried searching the archives but didn't find a thread that answered my questions.

Anyone have suggestions?

Thanks,

----------


## Talbot Dale

Disregard ...

I followed the same steps and, for some reason, it worked this time.

----------

